# New Castle County, Delaware Arborist Dies 06/18/08



## pigwot (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't see this one posted here. From what I understand he was dropping a dead tree, the top broke out and fell back at him and killed him. I climbed for a local firm this week and the owners brother used to work on the same county tree crew. Be careful out there! Here is the link to the story: 

http://www.delawareonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080619/NEWS/806190338/1006


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear of another's misfortune, but at least this fatality does not sound like some idiot that should not have gotten near the tree. 

So sad, especially for such a valued fellow.


----------

